# Pinto registries



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm hoping this is the right place to post this....

I am interested in registering my grade pinto with a pinto assoc. I feel she has earned a 'show' name recently and I would like to have it in black and white.

I'm told she is a draft/paint cross. Have no clue about anything except from what I was told from the lady I purchased her from a few years ago as a two year old.

So, a pinto registry would be our only option for her. However, the PtHA, I believe, does NOT allow draft bloodlines. While I have no proof she has draft in her, I would say by looking at her that to be true???? Maybe the more experienced than myself could tell me??? If so, I think there are other possible registries that I could register her with instead? Are they all legitimate? How do I choose?

Finally.....color? Would you say a seal brown or bay tobiano?

Here are a couple pics. You can see how wide her chest is and stocky she is.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

hmmmm....it's not letting me post this pic for some reason.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, trying a different one.....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She doesn't scream draft at me. Here's a quote right from the PtHA ? Home website regarding registration. 

"Many spotted equines are eligible for registration with the Pinto Horse Association of America, Inc. Listed on the right hand side are the approved outcrosses. PtHA can also register horse mares and geldings based on their color alone as well as any sex of ponies and minis."

So, I'd see how they'd go about registering her as grade and not put any mention of any possible unknown draft blood in the inquiry. You don't know she has it, so I wouldn't claim it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ I agree. I don't think you'll have any problem registering with the PtHA, and she's a beauty, too.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok!! I will go for it then! I'm thinking color is seal brown tobiano?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You are registering only her color. Since you can't enter breed shows, you can still make up any show name you wish for open shows. You don't need to register her color to do so.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

If her star is not four inches in diameter, will she not qualify for the pinto registry? I think she has to have four inches of white on her face.....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oldhorselady said:


> If her star is not four inches in diameter, will she not qualify for the pinto registry? I think she has to have four inches of white on her face.....


No, it's just 4 square inches of cumulative white. All you need to do is pick a white spot, clip it down to show the pink skin underneath, 2" X 2", or 1" X 4", or even a couple of different places if she only had small white spots. Not that it's going to be a worry for you! She'll qualify no problem. 

From the site: 

"A Pinto horse must have four square inches of cumulative white in the qualifying zone and underlying pink skin"

The dark shaded parts of the horse are the qualifying zones, it's not very clear on the site.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> No, it's just 4 square inches of cumulative white. All you need to do is pick a white spot, clip it down to show the pink skin underneath, 2" X 2", or 1" X 4", or even a couple of different places if she only had small white spots. Not that it's going to be a worry for you! She'll qualify no problem.
> 
> From the site:
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining that! They really did not make it very clear!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This filly had one belly spot and a few little spots that probably wouldn't have qualified her, but the belly spot did.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I missed your question about the color, seal brown tobi or brown tobi, works. I'm not sure what the difference between brown and seal brown is, unless that seal brown is darker?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is Brown Tobiano. (Seal brown/brown...it's all the same thing)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, awesome! I printed out the paperwork and am getting ready to send it in then. I was thinking that the white areas in the diagram had to have at least four inches of white = the legs and on the face...lol. But makes more sense now! Thanks!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I missed your question about the color, seal brown tobi or brown tobi, works. I'm not sure what the difference between brown and seal brown is, unless that seal brown is darker?


They're the same. The researchers who isolated the gene called is seal brown, but it always tends to get shortened to just "brown."

I prefer to call it seal bay, but that's a particular quirk of mine


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> They're the same. The researchers who isolated the gene called is seal brown, but it always tends to get shortened to just "brown."
> 
> I prefer to call it seal bay, but that's a particular quirk of mine


So funny Verona!! That's how I feel too! I like 'seal bay'...that makes sense to me. Any spots on my mare's legs are black and so is her tail and mane. So, if she didn't have stockings, she would be bay!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oldhorselady said:


> So funny Verona!! That's how I feel too! I like 'seal bay'...that makes sense to me. Any spots on my mare's legs are black and so is her tail and mane. So, if she didn't have stockings, she would be bay!


Actually, see the "mealy" lighter tan brown around her muzzle and how she fades at her flanks? That's what makes her brown. If you color tested her she'd probably test At for the "brown" modifier.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Actually, see the "mealy" lighter tan brown around her muzzle and how she fades at her flanks? That's what makes her brown. If you color tested her she'd probably test At for the "brown" modifier.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ohhhhhh.....duh.....so if they are already a 'brown' then they can't be a 'bay' too...lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oldhorselady said:


> Dreamcatcher Arabians said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, see the "mealy" lighter tan brown around her muzzle and how she fades at her flanks? That's what makes her brown. If you color tested her she'd probably test At for the "brown" modifier.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If you want to register her with the PtHA, don't claim she has draft in her (easy to do since you don't know her parentage). PtHA will not register drafts or part drafts.

If you are convinced she's part draft and want to register her as such, then the American Warmblood Society is your only option.

I researched all this when I was considering registering my paint/Percheron gelding. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oldhorselady said:


> Ohhhhhh.....duh.....so if they are already a 'brown' then they can't be a 'bay' too...lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It really depends on what you view as bay. "Classic" bay, seal brown, and wild bay are all variations of agouti that act in a similar way (restricting the expression of black to the points) though to different degrees. That's why I prefer the term "seal bay" for At agouti. 

I find that "brown" or even "seal brown" are confusing for a lot of people because they expect the resulting color to not have those black points. Often what they picture when told a horse is "brown" is a horse of uniform brown color, like a liver chestnut.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> It really depends on what you view as bay. "Classic" bay, seal brown, and wild bay are all variations of agouti that act in a similar way (restricting the expression of black to the points) though to different degrees. That's why I prefer the term "seal bay" for At agouti.
> 
> I find that "brown" or even "seal brown" are confusing for a lot of people because they expect the resulting color to not have those black points. Often what they picture when told a horse is "brown" is a horse of uniform brown color, like a liver chestnut.


Yeah, I guess that is where I get confused....the seal brown or browns having black points....


----------

